# NA 90X45X50 in DRC



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Aug 2013)

I just wanted to share my happiness with you guys.
I just have receive a mail from NA portugal, with my tracking number for my order.
I was very very pleased to see that my full set of NA will be in Kinshasa airport on friday morning, so if I can manage well I can take it out of the custom on saturday if not than on tuesday !!!!
I am very exited and can't wait any more hahaha  

I will update as soon as I receive it 

cheeeeeers


----------



## flygja (21 Aug 2013)

Nice! Shipping must cost you a bomb followed by a kidney!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Aug 2013)

flygja said:


> Nice! Shipping must cost you a bomb followed by a kidney!


Yes shipping cost was high but NA have helped me on that side !!! They are very commercial and helpful !! Thank you for them !!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Aug 2013)

I am on the road going to the airport to check if the tank is not damage before signing the reception document ! It will be at hone tomorrow . 

Exited


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (23 Aug 2013)

I am sure that most of you must think that I am crazy to buy that thing and bring it to Congo ! Hahaha 
Huuummm yes I am lol 
But that good craziness


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)

I just picked the tank at the airport. On the road to my house now to open the boxes


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)

Tank and cabinet is at home. 
Starting to open


----------



## squid102 (24 Aug 2013)

So, you're excited then?


----------



## TOO (24 Aug 2013)

Exciting to see if it is all in one piece after the journey.

Thomas


----------



## squid102 (24 Aug 2013)

Can I join in with your excitement? I've just clicked the "Pay Now" button on one. Which cabinet did you go for? Come on, open the box. I want to see!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)




----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)

Sorry for poor quality of the pic but I was in a hurry. 
So now no more excuses, hard working and a proper journal with good quality pictures and hope good conversation on it. 
My sister have a canon D5 she will come every time I need to shoot.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)

Hahaha guys 
Yes every one is invited to share the excitement!
I went for the MOVEL wide because I have a FX5 filter and also wanted to have all space free down there for filter, FE ETC...
The Elite cabinet is very nice, but you can't put put too much in it. 

The only thing is that they have forgot to put the NA logo on the cabinet. 
I will call them and ask if they can send it to me. 

Tank is in one piece, no scratch nothing, cabinet is also perfect. 
I have love to feel the smell of paint when I have open the box. Cabinet is fresh hahaha. 

Tanks cheers
Zanguli


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)

So now we can tell that NA packaging for shipments is strong and good !!


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

Nice!


----------



## squid102 (24 Aug 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I went for the MOVEL wide because I have a FX5 filter and also wanted to have all space free down there for filter, FE ETC...
> The Elite cabinet is very nice, but you can't put put too much in it.



Yes, that's what I thought. The Elite also has the cut-outs for equipment at one end only, which is a bit restrictive. I did like the Etimoe wood look finish on the Elite though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2013)

Welcome to the club dude, glad it all got there safely. I know how excited you are! Just don't rush, get the cabinet laid out for nice easy maintenance.
Did you get the steel pipes too? Best thing to come to hobby IMO.
Nice new NA logo on the tank now too, is it a sticker or etched in? Always thought its a let down on ADA tanks that its not acid etched on the glass.

All the best mate and I look forward to following your journal


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (24 Aug 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Welcome to the club dude, glad it all got there safely. I know how excited you are! Just don't rush, get the cabinet laid out for nice easy maintenance.
> Did you get the steel pipes too? Best thing to come to hobby IMO.
> Nice new NA logo on the tank now too, is it a sticker or etched in? Always thought its a let down on ADA tanks that its not acid etched on the glass.
> 
> All the best mate and I look forward to following your journal


Hi Ian 
Thank you. 
I will not rush on this one ! I will take my time. 
I have to choose rocks, I have already found substate (just have to choose the size of the grain). So I have some things to do before setting ! 

Yes I took the steel flow. The only problem is that FX 5 filter is 25 mm and steel flow is 16/22. So if I want to use them with this filter will have to make a reduction, and it will reduce flow. But I think it will not be a big problem with the huge power of FX5. It will also allow me to use the up aqua atomizer. 

Yes NA logo is acid etched. 

Hope to start journal soon


----------

